# Threads not bumping to the top?



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

I'v commented in a thread or 2, including one for sale thread and they didnt bump to the top of new posts. Did something change?


----------



## Isan (Dec 12, 2010)

Something did and it is reall bugging me


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't experienced this yet.


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Me too..


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 12, 2010)

This has happened to me a few times as well. I assumed it was just a fluke.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

Links to posts in question fellas?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

I'v had a few do it, this is one
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/137870-drop-d-tuneing-8-a.html
and a forsale thread i have for a pup
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...140080-motor-city-warcry-7-bridge-pickup.html


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

After my post i checked and THIS thread didnt bump to the top for me either


Edit: Yea, it just dissapears from my list under new posts. It doesnt bump to the top OR show up in its original position


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2010)

It's showing up on the top for me. Are you sure there's not a gas leak in your house?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

Nope, just dope smoke 

It bumped back when YOU posted. Im thinking it might disappear when I post in it and it bumps when a different poster posts in it


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

I just checked after THAT^post and it again dissapeared from my list and i'm sure will bump when someone else besides me posts in it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

Wait, are you talking about when viewing the "New Posts" search results? 

Yeah, I've noticed that as well. I guess what happens is that when you reply to a thread, view a thread, etc. it no longer comes back as "new" to you, as you already either responded to or saw the last post. The post will still show up as "new" to someone else who's using the "New Posts" search.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, are you talking about when viewing the "New Posts" search results?
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed that as well. I guess what happens is that when you reply to a thread, view a thread, etc. it no longer comes back as "new" to you, as you already either responded to or saw the last post. The post will still show up as "new" to someone else who's using the "New Posts" search.


 Excatly, I think thats whats going on too, but it never did that before till the recent changes. Strange, but at least we know whats up with it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah. I thought you meant your posts weren't bumping the threads to the top of the page in the forum sections, not in the Search. 

It really shouldn't be an issue, as if you were the last to comment you would know what's there, and if you already viewed the thread, then there's nothing new till someone else posts. 

Threads are bumping, it's just no longer giving you a "false-positive" when you search for new posts on the forum.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah. I thought you meant your posts weren't bumping the threads to the top of the page in the forum sections, not in the Search.
> 
> It really shouldn't be an issue, as if you were the last to comment you would know what's there, and if you already viewed the thread, then there's nothing new till someone else posts.
> 
> Threads are bumping, it's just no longer giving you a "false-positive" when you search for new posts on the forum.



I got ya, it just didnt used to do that till the changes. It would always pop up to the top. Like ya said, not a biggy now that i know whats going on, i just didnt know why all the threads i posted in disappeared at first


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

I gotcha, I was concerned at first too.


----------

